# can having a h.s.g unblock your tubes



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

hi there

here's my question. I had a h.s.g. on November 18th and I had to take provera to make me have a bleed as my last period was in April ( i suffer from pcos and therefore have no AF  ) When i had my h.s.g I was told that my right tube was a little blocked and my left one was completely blocked.  About 2 days after the h.s.g. I had a blood stained sort of jelly come away when i wiped myself (sorry for the tmi) I was just wondering if the h.s.g. had maybe helped clear out my right tube.  Only I woke up at 6.45 this morning with very bad stomach ache and AF has arrived, without the aid of provera   

And does this mean that I have started to ovulate (combined with the fact that I have lost nearly 3 stone since April)

I am sorry for all the questions but i was stunned that AF arrived all by its self this morning as I thought my gynie would perscribe it to me again in January when i have to see him again.

also is there any way my gynie would give my clomid if one of my tubes is open and AF is coming all by its self (even it is 39 days apart)

thanks for your time

Charlotte


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Charlotte

Don't know about the Clomid but I have heard that HSG can unblock tubes. Can't remember where I heard this. Think it was Gynae doc at local hospital.

Good luck to you

Nicky x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

I have heard of HSG´s unblocking tubes and women getting pregnant after! The only way you would know that it had done this would be to have another one and I am sure you consult won´t want to do that so soon.
Re: use of clomid, I would let your consult know that af has arrived on it´s own and see if they will do any scan or blood testing to see if you are ovulating.

Ruth


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2004)

Ruth & Nicky

thank you both for your replies.  That is very reassuring to know that women have gotten pg after having a h.s.g.  I was so stunned when AF arrived today, I went a whole 12 month's to this April before I had AF after coming off the depo.  So I was surprised   that it came all by its self and only 39 days after the provera induced one.

Anyway thank's again for your replies it has given me hope that things are starting to go my way  

Love Charlotte


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

One of my good friends has a HSG which shwoed her tubes were slightly blocked - her left was totally blocked.
She fell preg 2 months after her HSG, but sadly m/c at 8 weeks. 
She got pregnant 2 months after her m/c (again naturally) and now has a 5 month old baby girl.  She told me yesterday that she is now just over 4 weeks pregnant with baby number 2, she is totally shocked, and didnt expect to get preg again so soon.
Hope that gives you hope,
Marie xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Wow, what a fab story Marie, that really is amazing!
Jac as well, could there be something in this HSG thing!


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi 
i had and HSG done about a month ago they didn't go into any detail but said my left tube was blocked but my right was was fine.I also found a jelly like thing when i wiped.I don't think it was the dye as that was very fine and they never used any gel.I did wonder if it was something from inside.
I go for my scan tomorrow so i will ask if it is possible that it came from my tube.

Bookworm


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi all

thank you very much for your answers it has been such a help.

waw  Marie what a story  did your friend have pcos also? that gives me more hope then you can imagine   i was devastated when they said that one tube was totally blocked and the other was a little blocked, my world seem to fall apart.

Thank you all so much for your stories and support

bookworm could you let me know what your doc says about the jelly.

Love Charlotte

wishing you all lots of  and a very merry Xmas


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi

i went for my scan today and they won't tell me anything until my consultant has seen the results so i now have to wait for my appointment which will probley be in the new year.
I did ask about the jelly and the nurse reckons it was the lubricant they use which i disagree as that is a fine gel rather than a lump of jelly mine did seem quite firm and not fresh.
The nurse i had was quite miserable.

Clair


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Clair
I was told when I had mine that it can have the effect of giving you a good 'clear out' and that many women fall pg afterwards.  The radiographer who did mine at Roehampton was actually carrying out a study and I had to fill in a form after 3 months to say whether I had got pg or not afterwards - sadly it didn't do the trick for me but there was a lot of confidence from my gynae and the lady who did the HSG that pregnancy could be a 'side effect'! 

As it was so close to your HSG, the jelly could simply be an after bleed from the rummaging around as it were, or it could be the stuff they use as a dye - I was led to believe that the dye is not all that liquid - I had thought it was going to be like a saline consistency but she described it to me as thicker than that when she pushed it in the catheter and I winced!!!

hope that's helpful

claire x


----------



## Grumps (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi all
I had a HSG & my Gynae was convinced having one increases your chances of getting pg due to the 'clear out' effect. Unfortunately they found 1 tube completely blocked but i'm still hopeful after reading your inspiring stories.
xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi ladies 

thank you for your relies again, you ladies here on ff are the best friends a girl could ever ask for  

today is a good day i found out that i have been offered a job working for exel logistics in tamworth . my DH was made redundant in April this year and i was last august. so heres hoping 2005 will be our year ladies   .

wishing you all a merry Xmas & a happy new year


----------



## Dewy (Aug 1, 2004)

Hi,

I just wanted to tell you, I had an hsg earlier this year and was told my tubes were blocked. I then had a laparoscopy in september and was told the same thing, they couldn't get the dye to go through at all. I was so upset and had my first appt for ivf in October. I fell pregnant naturally at the end of October and I couldn't believe it after 2 years of trying!! I am now 8 weeks pg and went for an early scan at 6 weeks and it was all in the right place (not ectopic as I feared). So it just goes to show they can be very wrong. My tubes are obviously not blocked and because they couldn't get the dye through I don't put it down to flushing me out! I think what I'm trying to say is never give up hope! Miracles do happen! I think tubes can appear blocked when they really aren't. I also have read stories that tubes have reopened after being blocked so hang in there and stay as healthy as you can! You will get there 

Dewyxx


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

hi ladies,
just noticed his post and wanted to add, i had an hsg in september *i think* going mad....
i was told in 1996 that both tubes were blocked i was told after hsg *i was adamant they were blocked* that my left tube was open and they had to insert dye 2 times as they missed it the first time it went through the tube so quick and the right tube has some blockage but they are not too worried.
i am now 6 days over due on af, and am just waiting i am not going to do a hpt, or anything else just going to sit back and wait a few more days and make sure my body is not just being cruel again. as i have lower back pain although not constant *and my niece had this when she got pg* other than that i just tire quick and get snappy because i want to know and i dont want to know if you understand!!!!
anyway good luck to all
merry crimbo and happy new year to all at ff who have become my life line this last year.
thankyou
petra


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi dewy & thumper

Thank you for your messages . This site has been a great help to me since finding out I have pcos earlier this year. When I found out I thought my world would fall apart. Then to top it off I found out my tubes were blocked (or so I thought) i just happened to be searching the web for info on pcos and the message board page came up. Needless to say I registered and have been hooked ever since.

The people on here are such a support and I can not thank you all enough for you messages off support and you inspirational stories.

Before I go do and of you ladies have very short af's?  I am asking as my af arrived by surprise early Tuesday morning and completely stopped last night  ( i normally go 5 days) I am wondering wether to mention it to Dr in Jan

Bye for no and I hope you all have a very merry Xmas and a happy new year

Love Charlotte


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

HI 

Its great to hear great storys.

 dewy on your pregnancy.

 i hope af doesn't arrive.



merry christmas to you all


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi sorry
Thumper  forgot to put your name next to the picture 
bookworm


----------



## thumper3172 (Feb 5, 2004)

hi bookworm,
thanks for the good luck but it was not to be my af has been all over the place since hsg but thought this was it 
oh well back to bms 
and a    to all
love pet
xxx


----------

